# Trip to Hortpark, Singapore



## gadunka888 (Dec 21, 2009)

I went to the HortPark( its a really big garden)

didn't see any mantids.  

Millipedes












Grasshopper( look carefully!)






Passion Flower


----------



## revmdn (Dec 21, 2009)

Still, nice pics.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 21, 2009)

Cool pictures,we have a huge passion flower vine on a palm in the front of our house, my parents tried to trim it but to no avail (it just made it angry!!)


----------



## ismart (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice millipedes!


----------



## Rick (Dec 22, 2009)

Nice!


----------

